# Computer geek or Serial killer?



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

By looking at a picture of a person, you have to decide if he is a computer geek or a serial killer. Go with your gut feeling and click on your choice. There are 10 photos. Your score will be given at the end.

Post your scores here!

http://www.malevole.com/mv/misc/killerquiz

I got 8 out of 10


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

6 right the first time 10 the second :wink:


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

5 out of 10 - no wonder i don't trust our ICT people 8)


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

8 out of 10  Thought they all looked pretty weird though!


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

7 out of 10....and I agree with slg...they all looked very strange :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

8/10 for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

slg said:


> Thought they all looked pretty weird though!


 :lol: comes with the job :lol:

5/10 - its hard to tell killers/IT people apart :roll:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

9 out of 10  
"You'd spot Hannibal Lector in seconds at an Open Source conference. Your liver's safe."

Hey, maybe I'm in the wrong job 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> 9 out of 10
> "*You'd spot* Hannibal Lector in seconds at an Open Source conference. Your liver's safe."
> 
> Hey, maybe I'm in the wrong job
> ...


then again, maybe not :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

9 out of 10 for me - and I realised immediately the one I got wrong.

Smart ass, eh?

Jock

8)


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

6 out of 10 :? Load of wonkies IMO


----------



## anglegrinder (Dec 31, 2005)

7/10 for me


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

8/10


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

9/10


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

I got 6 out of 10 they all looked weird to me


----------

